# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  مهم: اتمام حجت و نظر قطعی درمورد اکسترمم های نسبی

## soheyl

سلام دوستان

چند روزی هست که بچه ها دچار چالش و دوگانگی در مورد اکسترمم بودن و یا نبودن نقاط ابتدایی و انتهایی بازه (در صورت بسته و تو پر بودن) شدن

چند نفری هستن که با قاطعیت میگن که این نقاط اکسترمم نیست و حتی با این تعریف جزوه هم نوشتن و دیدم که بقیه هم دارن ازش استفاده میکنن، به حرف ما هم که گوش نمیدن

بخاطره همین وظیفه ی خودم دونستم که بچه هارو از  این گمراهی (!) دربیارم  :Yahoo (94): 
چون خداییش خیلی زور داره که کل سوالو درست حل کنید و فقط بخاطره تعریف غلطی که از اکسترمم ها میدونید نه تنها نمره ی مثبت نمیگیرید، بلکه منفی هم میگیرید



من هیچوقت درمورد چیزی که 100% بهش یقین ندارم صحبت نمیکنم و همیشه حرفام با مدرک بوده

برای هزار و یکمین بار! :

*نقاط ابتدا و انتهای بازه درصورت بسته بودن اکسترمم نسبی هستند ولی دیگه بحرانی نیستند، بحرانی ها از بین نقاط درونی بازه بدست می آیند؛ والسلام
*

اینم مدرک:



اینم یه توضیح مختصری راجع به تفاوت کتاب امسال با پارسال:

دانلود


*حلّه؟!*



موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1): 




send from my iPhone* (M.B)* using Tapatalk

----------


## mohammad74

دمت گرم گرفتم
یعنی چی هر سال کتاب رو عوض میکنند :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

اوکی ... ولی وقتی میگه باید بحرانی باشه پس چرا میگه ابتدا و انتها اکسترموم اند؟(چون ابتدا و انتها بحرانی نیستند)

----------


## soheyl

> اوکی ... ولی وقتی میگه باید بحرانی باشه پس چرا میگه ابتدا و انتها اکسترموم اند؟(چون ابتدا و انتها بحرانی نیستند)


فقط اکسترمم های درونی بحرانی هستند

قبلا هم گفتم:




> تا پارسال تمامي اكسترمم ها بحراني محسوب ميشدن و يه جمله توي كتاب بود كه همينو ميگفت: تمامي اكسترمم ها اعم از مطلق و نسبي بحراني هستند
> 
> 
> ولي الان ديگه اين جمله غلطه، براي درست شدنش يه شرط بهش اضافه شده، كه اين شرطم دروني بودن نقطه هستش:
> 
> "" تمامي اكسترمم هاي مياني (دروني - يعني به غير از سر و ته بازه) بحراني هستند ""
> 
> ***سر و ته بازه اكسترمم نسبي هستند ولي ديگه مثل قبلا بحراني نيستند***



send from my iPhone* (M.B)* using Tapatalk

----------


## khatereh 2

خیلی ممنون از راهنمایی تون.

----------


## vahid96

ممنون از همگی . خیلی نکته ی مهمی بود

----------


## shift

حلّهههههههههههههه:yahoo (4):
خوف بود موچکرم :Yahoo (112):

----------


## alilord

> سلام دوستان
> 
> چند روزی هست که بچه ها دچار چالش و دوگانگی در مورد اکسترمم بودن و یا نبودن نقاط ابتدایی و انتهایی بازه (در صورت بسته و تو پر بودن) شدن
> 
> چند نفری هستن که با قاطعیت میگن که این نقاط اکسترمم نیست و حتی با این تعریف جزوه هم نوشتن و دیدم که بقیه هم دارن ازش استفاده میکنن، به حرف ما هم که گوش نمیدن
> 
> بخاطره همین وظیفه ی خودم دونستم که بچه هارو از  این گمراهی (!) دربیارم 
> چون خداییش خیلی زور داره که کل سوالو درست حل کنید و فقط بخاطره تعریف غلطی که از اکسترمم ها میدونید نه تنها نمره ی مثبت نمیگیرید، بلکه منفی هم میگیرید
> 
> ...


سلام.با توجه به تاریخ پست اما  . . . 
من همین جمله ی کتاب رو  به دبیر نشون دادم، و گفت : اونجا که نوشته قدر مطلق ایکس منهای آ کوچک تر از آر باشه!یعنی باید دو طرف موجود باشه!
منم همین جمله شمارو گفتم،و گفتم یه سمت اصن(اصلا) نیست و اصن بررسی نمیشه اما گفت طبق این کادر بنفش رنگ باید باشه و اینا!و یه جمله مسخره هم که تو کتاب و گفته همه ی اکسترمم های نسبی بحرانی هستند کار رو بیشتر خراب میکنه!از لحاظ منطقی هم اکسترمم هست چون نسبت به همون طرفی که وجود داره بررسی میشه و . .  . !
حالا باز شما با استدلال دبیر من میگی هست یا نیست؟ من بفهمم  :Yahoo (94):  من که میگم هست  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## soheyl

> سلام.با توجه به تاریخ پست اما  . . . 
> من همین جمله ی کتاب رو  به دبیر نشون دادم، و گفت : اونجا که نوشته قدر مطلق ایکس منهای آ کوچک تر از آر باشه!یعنی باید دو طرف موجود باشه!
> منم همین جمله شمارو گفتم،و گفتم یه سمت اصن(اصلا) نیست و اصن بررسی نمیشه اما گفت طبق این کادر بنفش رنگ باید باشه و اینا!و یه جمله مسخره هم که تو کتاب و گفته همه ی اکسترمم های نسبی بحرانی هستند کار رو بیشتر خراب میکنه!از لحاظ منطقی هم اکسترمم هست چون نسبت به همون طرفی که وجود داره بررسی میشه و . .  . !
> حالا باز شما با استدلال دبیر من میگی هست یا نیست؟ من بفهمم  من که میگم هست


شما حرف منو گوش کن، مطمئن باش که هست

اون جمله ی کتابم گفتم که بهش یه شرط درونی بودن اضافه شده



send from my iPhone* (M.B) using Tapatalk*

----------


## allisool

> *نقاط ابتدا و انتهای بازه درصورت بسته بودن اکسترمم نسبی هستند ولی دیگه بحرانی نیستند، بحرانی ها از بین نقاط درونی بازه بدست می آیند؛ والسلام*


سلام سهیل جان. پس چرا سوال 137 سنجش 16 اردیبهشت ، نقاط ابتدا و انتها رو بحرانی حساب کرده و کسی هم اعتراضی نمیکنه؟

----------


## alilord

> سلام سهیل جان. پس چرا سوال 137 سنجش 16 اردیبهشت ، نقاط ابتدا و انتها رو بحرانی حساب کرده و کسی هم اعتراضی نمیکنه؟


سنجش رو که ولش کن!!! 
عمرا توی کنکور بدن!اختلاف نظر روشه!  البته خدا کنه شنیده باشن اختلاف نظر روشه  :Yahoo (94): 
اون بحرانی هم که کاملا اوته!چون گتاب صراحتا اعلام کرده درونی باشه

----------


## ricardo

آخه من نمیفهمم قوانین ریاضیات مگه الکیه هر سال تغییرش میدن ؟؟

آقا سهیل 3 سوال دارم...
1برای اکسترمم نسبی بودن حتما باید مشتق صفر باشه ؟؟
2اگر در شکلی که بالا گذاشتین نقاط سر و ته باز بودن فرقی میکرد؟
3 در صورت وجود ناپیوستگی در یک نقطه امکان وجود اکسترمم هست؟

----------


## alilord

> آخه من نمیفهمم قوانین ریاضیات مگه الکیه هر سال تغییرش میدن ؟؟
> 
> آقا سهیل 3 سوال دارم...
> 1برای اکسترمم نسبی بودن حتما باید مشتق صفر باشه ؟؟
> 2اگر در شکلی که بالا گذاشتین نقاط سر و ته باز بودن فرقی میکرد؟
> 3 در صورت وجود ناپیوستگی در یک نقطه امکان وجود اکسترمم هست؟


1: اگر مشتق وجود داشت باید صفر باشه،میتونه هم نا پیوسته باشه و هم اکسترمم نسبی!
2: نقاط سر و ته بازه هم اکسترمم هستند دیگه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## alilord

> آخه من نمیفهمم قوانین ریاضیات مگه الکیه هر سال تغییرش میدن ؟؟
> 
> آقا سهیل 3 سوال دارم...
> 1برای اکسترمم نسبی بودن حتما باید مشتق صفر باشه ؟؟
> 2اگر در شکلی که بالا گذاشتین نقاط سر و ته باز بودن فرقی میکرد؟
> 3 در صورت وجود ناپیوستگی در یک نقطه امکان وجود اکسترمم هست؟


ببخشید نقاشیم یه ذره بده  :Yahoo (94): 
این نقطه ماکسیمم نسبی هستش!و ناپیوسته هم هست!چون نقطه درونی هم هست پس بحرانی هم هست

----------


## soheyl

> سلام سهیل جان. پس چرا سوال 137 سنجش 16 اردیبهشت ، نقاط ابتدا و انتها رو بحرانی حساب کرده و کسی هم اعتراضی نمیکنه؟


اینکه دیگه تابلو غلطه، یعنی اصن بحثی درمورد بحرانی بودن یا نبودنِ نقاط سر و ته نیس، همه پذیرفتن که بحرانی نیستش

بعدشم سنجشه دیگه، انتظاری ازش نیس!

----------


## soheyl

> آخه من نمیفهمم قوانین ریاضیات مگه الکیه هر سال تغییرش میدن ؟؟
> 
> آقا سهیل 3 سوال دارم...
> 1برای اکسترمم نسبی بودن حتما باید مشتق صفر باشه ؟؟
> 2اگر در شکلی که بالا گذاشتین نقاط سر و ته باز بودن فرقی میکرد؟
> 3 در صورت وجود ناپیوستگی در یک نقطه امکان وجود اکسترمم هست؟


تازه امسال تعریفا اونی که باید میشد شده!

1- همونطور که alilord گفت درصورت وجود باید صفر باشه، چون اگر ناپیوسته باشه میتونه بازم اکسترمم باشه ولی دیگه مشتق نداره که بخواد صفر بشه، البته زمانی که ناپیوسته هست هم باید نقطه ی مورد نظر پر باشه ها

2- نقطه باید مشخص باشه، یعنی بتونید بگید اکسترمم فلان عدده، نقطه ی توخالی هم که اصن تو دامنه نیس که اکسترمم محسوب بشه

3- بلی ، شکل بالا!

----------


## ricardo

> تازه امسال تعریفا اونی که باید میشد شده!
> 
> 1- همونطور که alilord گفت درصورت وجود باید صفر باشه، چون اگر ناپیوسته باشه میتونه بازم اکسترمم باشه ولی دیگه مشتق نداره که بخواد صفر بشه، البته زمانی که ناپیوسته هست هم باید نقطه ی مورد نظر پر باشه ها
> 
> 2- نقطه باید مشخص باشه، یعنی بتونید بگید اکسترمم فلان عدده، نقطه ی توخالی هم که اصن تو دامنه نیس که اکسترمم محسوب بشه
> 
> 3- بلی ، شکل بالا!


آقا من یه ابهام دیگه واسم پیش اومده..مگر نه اینکه هر اکسترمم نسبی باید بحرانی باشه(دبیر ما گفت اینو)؟؟؟ پس چطوری لب بازه با وجود اینکه نمیتونه بحرانی باشه اما میتونه اکسترمم باشه؟؟؟

----------


## nonna

> آقا من یه ابهام دیگه واسم پیش اومده..مگر نه اینکه هر اکسترمم نسبی باید بحرانی باشه(دبیر ما گفت اینو)؟؟؟ پس چطوری لب بازه با وجود اینکه نمیتونه بحرانی باشه اما میتونه اکسترمم باشه؟؟؟


درسته،هر نقطه ی اکسترمم (چه نسبی چه مطلق)بحرانیه ولی عکسش نه.
نقاط ابتدایی و انتهایی هر بازه ،اکسترمم هست.
معنی نقطه بحرانی چی هست؟یا مشتق توی اون نقطه صفره یا وجود نداره،نقاط ابتدایی و انتهایی مشتق وجود نداره.

اگه اشتباه میگم،بگیدها،شاید اشتباه میکنم.

----------


## soheyl

> آقا من یه ابهام دیگه واسم پیش اومده..مگر نه اینکه هر اکسترمم نسبی باید بحرانی باشه(دبیر ما گفت اینو)؟؟؟ پس چطوری لب بازه با وجود اینکه نمیتونه بحرانی باشه اما میتونه اکسترمم باشه؟؟؟


دبیر شما اشتباه محض کرده
*      درونی*
*
درونی 

درونی

.
.
.
*

----------


## soheyl

> درسته،هر نقطه ی اکسترمم (چه نسبی چه مطلق)بحرانیه ولی عکسش نه.
> نقاط ابتدایی و انتهایی هر بازه ،اکسترمم هست.
> معنی نقطه بحرانی چی هست؟یا مشتق توی اون نقطه صفره یا وجود نداره،نقاط ابتدایی و انتهایی مشتق وجود نداره.
> 
> اگه اشتباه میگم،بگیدها،شاید اشتباه میکنم.


اشتباه میکنید!


بچه ها خواهشا پست اولو بطور کامل با دقت بخونید بعد سوال بپرسید، با رنگ قرمز به این نکته اشاره کردم بخدا!

----------


## nonna

> اشتباه میکنید!
> 
> 
> بچه ها خواهشا پست اولو بطور کامل با دقت بخونید بعد سوال بپرسید، با رنگ قرمز به این نکته اشاره کردم بخدا!


ممنون.گفتم که شاید اشتباه کنم،چون تعریف ها تا حدودی یادم نیست.

----------


## khatereh 2

میشه بفرمایید کجای کتاب از اکسترمم درونی یاد می کنه... معلم ما هم میگه سر و ته نیست. طبق تعریف کتاب...

----------


## hamed2357

> ممنون.گفتم که شاید اشتباه کنم،چون تعریف ها تا حدودی یادم نیست.


به حرف یک پلی تکنیکی گوش بدین ضرر نمیکنید.
مرسی سهیل.
نکته : ابتدا و انتهای بازه بحرانی نیست.
نکته:ابتدا و انتهای بازه میتونه اکسترمم باشه (بدیهی هست وقتی که توپر باشه)
نکته:هر اکسترمم مطلق و نسبی بحرانی هست مگر(اکسترممی که ابتدا انتها است)


اگه باز ابهام دارین بگین تا مثال بارونتون کنم تا استیک این یور مایند بشه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khatereh 2

اقای دلیجه دقیق بفرمایید کجای کتاب تعریف  قدیم را نقض می کنه . چطور اول و اخر محسوب می شود......تا قبل که محسوب نمیشد.....

----------


## soheyl

اینم در جواب سوالی که آرمان 2 پرسیده بود ازم: ص170 کتاب درسی

----------


## nonna

> به حرف یک پلی تکنیکی گوش بدین ضرر نمیکنید.
> مرسی سهیل.
> نکته : ابتدا و انتهای بازه بحرانی نیست.
> نکته:ابتدا و انتهای بازه میتونه اکسترمم باشه (بدیهی هست وقتی که توپر باشه)
> نکته:هر اکسترمم مطلق و نسبی بحرانی هست مگر(اکسترممی که ابتدا انتها است)
> 
> 
> اگه باز ابهام دارین بگین تا مثال بارونتون کنم تا استیک این یور مایند بشه


ممنونم.
من خودم رشته م ریاضی کاربردی بود،ولی همین مبحث ها رو فقط توی دبیرستان خوندیم،واسه همین میگم تعریف ها یادم نیست.
بازم از شما و از آقا سهیل ممنونم که وقت گذاشتید. :Yahoo (45):

----------


## ronesans

> سلام دوستان
> 
> چند روزی هست که بچه ها دچار چالش و دوگانگی در مورد اکسترمم بودن و یا نبودن نقاط ابتدایی و انتهایی بازه (در صورت بسته و تو پر بودن) شدن
> 
> چند نفری هستن که با قاطعیت میگن که این نقاط اکسترمم نیست و حتی با این تعریف جزوه هم نوشتن و دیدم که بقیه هم دارن ازش استفاده میکنن، به حرف ما هم که گوش نمیدن
> 
> بخاطره همین وظیفه ی خودم دونستم که بچه هارو از  این گمراهی (!) دربیارم 
> چون خداییش خیلی زور داره که کل سوالو درست حل کنید و فقط بخاطره تعریف غلطی که از اکسترمم ها میدونید نه تنها نمره ی مثبت نمیگیرید، بلکه منفی هم میگیرید
> 
> ...


تمامی حرفی که زده شده بدون کوچکترین ایرادی درست هست و هر تعریفی به غیر از این بر مبنای تعاریف تدوین کتاب جدید
کاملا نادرست می باشد در رابطه با این موضوع جلسات مستمری در مراکز تربیت معلم ودوره های ضمن خدمت هم گذاشته شد
اگر عزیزی از همکاران نظری به غیر از این را عنوان کرده است شما بنا بر این بگذارید که در کلاسهای توجیهی شرکت نکرده است
از دید ریاضی مسئله چالشهای فراوانی داشت به گونه ای که در یکی از موارد مجبور شدیم به شکل مستقیم با مولف کتاب در تماس باشیم
و تاکید هیت مولف هم بر همین موضوع بوده است جهت اطمینان خاطر با یکی از انجمن ها هماهنگی به عمل آمد که مبحثی در این مورد
باز کرده و اطلاع رسانی شود در آنجا هم نقل قول مولفین به شکل دقیق به همراه متن لاتین کتاب رفرنس قرار داده شد که موید همین
مطلبی است که دوست بزرگوارمون محبت فرمودند و در اینجا قرار دادند
پ ن : اعتقاد شخصی دارم که طرح مسائل چالشی نمی تواند در دستور کار طراحان سئوال قرار گیرد چرا که تناقض های منابع جدید و
قدیم برای بسیاری از همکاران نیز وجود دارد چه برسد به دانش آموزی که به اجبار از کتابهای نه چندان با محتوای موجود در بازار استفاده می کند
پس با آرامش کامل آماده امتحان شوید و یقین بدانید به هرآنچه لایقش باشید می رسید

----------


## nonna

یعنی توی کتابای جدید گفتن که نقاط ابتدایی و انتهایی بازه ها ،اکسترمم نیست؟

----------


## soheyl

ای خدااااااااااااااا


*ویرایش جدید کتاب ==> پست اول من*

----------


## nonna

آخه میدونید چیه؟نه تقصیر شماست نه تقصیر من!:yahoo (4):
من همش توی این فکر بودم که هر چی خوندم باد هواست،:yahoo (2):ولی الان فهمیدم که تقصیر من نبود،تعرفها عوض شده :Yahoo (22): 
خوب چرا میزنید دیگه،ببخشید دیگه :Yahoo (12):

----------


## khatereh 2

چرا اقا سهیل دیگه مدیر بخش ریاضی نیست
ایشون در راهنمایی و کمک به بچه ها خیلی تلاش کردن.... ابهامات را پاسخگو بودنو.......

----------

